# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Cuối năm ô tô giảm giá ‘bất thường’ khách hàng hưởng lợi

## phuong_hanh3112

Nhiều khách hàng cho biết, giá ô tô lao dốc mạnh thời điểm sát Tết như năm nay là chuyện hiếm gặp những năm gần đây. Thay đổi ấy lại trùng hợp với sự xuất hiện của một DN nội với cách làm từng bị coi là "không giống ai".

 Nhu cầu tăng khi cận Tết, giá ô tô vẫn giảm đều

 Từ nửa cuối tháng 10/2019 đến nay, theo khảo sát trên thị trường ô tô, hầu hết các mẫu xe đều giảm giá bán, trong đó không ít mẫu giảm tới cả trăm triệu đồng mỗi chiếc.

 Với người có nhiều kinh nghiệm mua xe như anh Bùi Thế Hùng (Hà Nội) việc giảm giá ở thời điểm gần cuối năm là một trong những chiêu để hút khách của các hãng xe. Tuy nhiên, thông thường, khi cận Tết, giá xe sẽ quay đầu khi nhu cầu mua xe đi Tết tăng cao. Việc cả thị trường ô tô giảm giá kéo dài tới tận những ngày cuối cùng như năm nay là "chưa thấy bao giờ".

 "Thông thường, các đại lý sẽ thông báo việc giảm giá trong tháng 11. Càng sát Tết, nhu cầu càng lớn, giá xe sẽ nóng lên và thậm chí nhiều người phải bỏ thêm tiền so với giá công bố cho các đại lý để có xe sớm đi Tết", vị giám đốc công ty chuyên về du lịch trên phố Nguyễn Văn Cừ nói.

 Năm nay, mọi thứ theo anh đang rất khác. Mặc dù chỉ còn ít ngày nữa là Tết nhưng các đại lý vẫn liên tục gọi điện cho khách hàng mời chào về các gói quà tặng kèm giảm giá. Chưa kể, chỉ riêng mức giảm giá tới gần trăm triệu đồng mỗi chiếc những ngày qua cũng là hiếm gặp.

 Anh Nam Thái, chủ salon ô tô T.C (Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội) cũng thừa nhận điều này. Anh lý giải, các hãng xe đua nhau giảm giá khủng những ngày qua không phải vì ế ẩm mà ngược lại, hiện tại sức mua vẫn tốt.

 Vị chủ salon ô tô dẫn thống kê mới đây của Hiệp hội các nhà sản xuất ô tô Việt Nam (VAMA) cho thấy, trong tháng 11/2019 doanh số bán hàng của toàn thị trường lên tới gần 30.000 xe, tăng khoảng 3% so với một tháng trước đó.

 Vấn đề theo anh là khi thị trường ô tô đang bước vào khoảng thời gian cạnh tranh khốc liệt nhất, cách làm thị trường “khác thường” của một số thương hiệu ô tô mới đã châm ngòi cho cuộc đua giảm giá để giành thị phần. Trong đó, VinFast là một hiện tượng rất thú vị.
  

 Nói thêm về câu chuyện thị trường, người từng có hơn 10 năm kinh doanh ô tô như anh Thái cho rằng, các hãng lớn đang nhận ra nguy cơ từ "cơn bão" VinFast, đặc biệt là sau sự kiện hãng này công bố cơ cấu giá thành xe.

 "VinFast đã dám công bố tất cả từ chi phí nguyên vật liệu, chi phí vận chuyển, chi phí sản xuất, bảo hành và các loại thuế phí để từ đó cho thấy hãng này đang bỏ tiền túi để bù cho khách hàng cả trăm triệu đồng mỗi chiếc xe. Động thái này giúp khách hàng hiểu rõ mình đang được mua ô tô với giá rẻ hơn giá trị thực rất nhiều và tạo áp lực lên toàn thị trường, khiến các hãng xe khác buộc lòng phải kéo dài thời gian giảm giá, mặc dù có lẽ họ không hề muốn", anh Thái bình luận.

 Anh cũng cho rằng, khi một doanh nghiệp chấp nhận hi sinh lợi ích kinh tế vì người tiêu dùng sẽ tạo ra động lực cho các doanh nghiệp khác làm theo. Và quan trọng nhất là khách hàng trở thành đối tượng hưởng lợi cuối cùng.

 "Sẽ có người bảo rằng, đó là thị trường, thuận mua vừa bán và đương nhiên người làm ra sản phẩm phải có lời. Thế nhưng, thử nghĩ, nếu các hãng xe không có động lực để giảm bớt lợi nhuận, phần thiệt cuối cùng luôn là người dùng ", anh Thái phân tích.

 Theo các chuyên gia Marketing, động thái của VinFast đã giúp hãng xe Việt chiếm được niềm tin của khách hàng. Vì thế, trong khi các đối thủ áp dụng “chiêu” giảm giá liên tục, hãng này lại ra lộ trình tăng giá, nhưng đơn đặt hàng vẫn tăng mạnh tới mức nhà máy hoạt động hết công suất vẫn không đủ xe để giao cho khách. Sự “ngược đời” này được đánh giá là chưa có tiền lệ trong ngành.

 Theo nhận định của 1 chuyên gia thương hiệu, giờ đây, những “ông lớn” mới chính là những người phải thay đổi để thích nghi với thị trường ô tô Việt mà họ vốn đang chiếm lĩnh. Đó là điểm rất quan trọng và thấy rõ nhất mà hãng xe Việt đã làm được cho thị trường và cho khách hàng.

----------

